# Fishing for smelt



## Lawman60

With the warm weather this December, the smelt fishing has been very good.
I've seen a lot of guys trying to catch smelt and realized that it's not easy for a beginner.
First off, smelt fishing is mostly done at night and when it's calm.
Smelt are around all the ice free bays and docks on Lake Erie. You fish for them by dangling your bait just off the end of your rod. No casting. 
I tie a small ice jig on and then a #10 gold hook about 12 inches above the jig. I use very small ice floats, just big enough to float my rig a couple feet below. Smelt are small and have very tiny mouths. It's rare for me to actually hook one, but you don't have to hook them to catch them. They have two sharp teeth on their tongue and these teeth get stuck in the bait you're using. When you detect a bite, gently lift your rig up and out and right over a bucket. The trick is to learn not to pull the bait from their mouths. 
For bait, you may use small minnows or half minnows, maggots, wax worms, or my favorite, bacon fat. A 1" strip of bacon fat cut about a 1/4" wide will not only stay on your hook longer, but it seems to snag into their teeth better than other baits. 
Cleaning these little fish is not hard at all. Snip off their heads with scissors, and slit down their body to their vent. Use your thumb to push out the innards. Wash them in cold water and they are ready to cook. You eat them bones, fins, and all.
It's not like fighting a small mouth or steel head, but it's something to do when you're waiting for ice up.
Good luck!


----------



## russ9054

Thanks for the info, it's very helpful. I think im yanking on it too hard when i get a bite, i'll remember that lifting tip. Ill definitely start trying more of the marina's.
Question: About how long does it take for them to come over to my lantern? Should i be moving every 30 minutes if theyre not showing up?


----------



## Chippewa

nice post.. i have never heard of the bacon thing... but that sounds like a good idea...... and mabey sqirting a little pro-cure on it for more attractant...


----------



## Doboy

Thank You Lawman,
Just what I wanted to know,,, and asked elsewhere.
Think we'll give it a try this week end. 3's


----------



## Lawman60

russ9054 said:


> Thanks for the info, it's very helpful. I think im yanking on it too hard when i get a bite, i'll remember that lifting tip. Ill definitely start trying more of the marina's.
> Question: About how long does it take for them to come over to my lantern? Should i be moving every 30 minutes if theyre not showing up?


That's a good question Russ. I think the best thing to do when their no on the bite, is to walk around to see if anyone else is catching them. It's not the smelt actually come to the light, but it starts the food chain by attracting plankton-minnows that feed on them...etc. It seems to me, that they are there, or not. But sometimes you just have to wait, same as any other fishing. Best of luck


----------



## fishin on the brain

sir i hope to meet up with you on the water ive only been on this site for a short time and you and 3 other members go out of your way to be helpfull and not ass holes thank you sir fish on !#


----------



## gold jc

whats a better location edgewater or neff road?


----------



## Chef T

Next calm day and it's on like Donkey Kong!

HERE IS A GREAT SMELT VIDEO!



Code:


http://youtu.be/77Eh70TIQXE


----------

